

Show HN: Fullscreen Maps – Google and Bing Maps Without the UI Clutter - adekom
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/fullscreen-maps/

======
adekom
Simple browser extension that allows you to toggle the visibility of user
interface elements on Google Maps and Bing Maps.

Also available for Chrome:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/fullscreen-
maps/cn...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/fullscreen-
maps/cnliochjjnimhedpfeoeifbleldgdofe)

Looking for feedback and feature requests.

